# New Comp Flathead Entries Here



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi guys, we have decided to run a pair of new comps each lasting 2 months. All you have to do is catch a legal size example of a flathead and take a quick photo on a known measuring device (ruler, brag mat etc). Add a photo to this thread and be in the running to win pair of top shelf sunnies. In the event of a tie, the first entry submitted is the winner. We have been lucky enough to come into possession of two pairs of Tonic sunglasses. I hear most of you guys saying Tonic, never heard of them. You have heard of Spotters right? The guy who owns Tonic is the guy that started Spotters. The glasses have quality glass lenses and retail for around the $260.00. More info can be found here. http://www.toniceyewear.com 
The winning fish will be the closest to a mystery length. Each member will have a maximum of three entries per comp. The comp starts September 1st. Remember it is the flathead closest to the mystery length not the largest so get those entries in. The mystery measurement is measured as an overall measurement and the mystery size is above legal size in all states.

*Edit* Please note that all entries must be caught from a kayak or canoe


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

ok I will have a shot

one was 47cm the other 65cm
Got them on Saturday 1st Sept


----------



## SMoken12 (Aug 20, 2012)

Entry removed, I misunderstood the rules, will just have to go catch some more.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

you should make it from september to the 1st of october an have a different number or somethin every month to show


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

SMoken12 said:


> 29cm, 43cm and 86cm.


First post and you're already bending the rules. Fish must be caught between Sept 1 and end of October. Sheesh some people will do anything to win stuff.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Davey G said:


> SMoken12 said:
> 
> 
> > 29cm, 43cm and 86cm.
> ...


Also, the third fish appears to have been caught from a tinny


----------



## GT79 (Mar 4, 2011)

Scott said:


> the mystery size is above legal size in all states.


Do we assume it is below legal max size for QLD ???

GT79


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

GT79 said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > the mystery size is above legal size in all states.
> ...


Yes mate it is below the max size


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

About 8:30 this morning. I make it 425mm.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

A healthy Pioneer River caught Flatty taken 9/9/12 on a popper ...Size..A neat 60 cm Click on pic to enlarge...

Cheers

Bungy...


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

biggest catch on a flathead ?

no problems.

81 cm jack russell caught on a flathead
flathead caught on a pink micromullett.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Possibly my only entry for the comp.

1 x 41cm
1 x 42cm
1 x 55cm

Marty


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

63cm from fishing creek.









41.5cm from fishing creek.

Had a 62cm, a 47cm and a 53cm to choose from for the third one. Hope I chose right with the 53cm.


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

Where - Somerton, Adelaide, SA.

When - Fri 14th Sept 2012

Size - 47cm


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

3 entries

*40cm* and *50cm* and *57cm*


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

I got a 55.5cm and 44.5cm in the Basin today. They look lucky 

scm


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

Just got back from 2 weeks on Fraser.

An 82 and an 87.

They're outside the slot size but I just wanted to show them off. Both happily released. Plenty hit the filleting table but we didn't bother measuring them.....


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Afternoon fish after work 69cm Flattie gotta buy a brag mat! (land based not kayak)


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Caught a 60 & 45 trolling in Coombabah creek this morning.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

not the best day for size but here goes...

Caught at Murrah Inlet on plastics while trolling the following plastics... Gulp 4" swimming mullet, Atomic guzzler, orange twin tail grub. No idea which lures caught the fish that were kept. Date was Saturday 20/10/2012. Kayak is an Adventure Island without the sail and amas.


----------



## philhaz (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi

Have caught a few flatties but all the numbers are taken. Caught this 75 cm in Durras Lake, photo and release

Cheers

peter


----------



## snowymacco (Nov 3, 2009)

Where: Port Broughton
When: 27/10/2012
Caught from kayak, bait-squid strip
Size: 52cm
Enjoyment factor: 10+

Expect entries from Murphysegg and Goanywhere as they outdid me by a couple of cm's.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I probably should have taken a pic.
Today in northern Tassie - bang on 50cm.









(not my pic - wife and I ate it all, but it looked something like this on the plate with chips and salad)


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

Where - Port Broughton - SA
When - Sun 28 Oct.
Lure - Evil Minnow paddle tail.
Size - 58cm.


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Mine was 57cm. 
Just as well, it was my only legal catch for the morning. 27/10/12, Port Broughton. Fought like a big salmon! Had a great weekend with murphysegg, snowymacco, Ray and Kraker.


----------

